# Just have to share this one...



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

We just moved the mousery from their own room to our bedroom, because our housemates complained about the smell by the front door :shock: :roll: . I woke up this evening to find our siberian cat right in my face, and little clawed feet running up and down my back XD.

The cat had let one of the bucks out of his box so he could eat it, and the buck had run straight to the bed and was running up and down my back as if to say, wake up you dozey bint it wants to eat me :lol:. There are tons of other places he could have gone in my room to hide. He didn't even wee on my bed, bless him.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

daaww cutey!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol golden story


----------

